# IRS refunds slow?



## Don M. (Feb 28, 2021)

I E-filed our taxes in early February....used H&R Block software.  I expected to wait several weeks before seeing the refunds, based upon the reports of how backed up the IRS is.  Some 6.7 million people are still waiting for their 2019 refunds.  I was pleasantly surprised then the State refund came a few days ago, and the Federal refund came yesterday....and the checks weren't even held up by delays at the USPS.  Guess we got lucky. 

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tax-refunds-flow-economy-far-002953606.html


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

i won't see mine until maybe the 4th of march.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 28, 2021)

That is why I use direct deposit. I just got the Fed and State refunds.


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

bowmore said:


> That is why I use direct deposit. I just got the Fed and State refunds.


i used that, too. they are still not there, though.


----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2021)

My Federal refund was deposited in my bank account on Feb 26th. I never get or owe anything on my State return since I retired.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 28, 2021)

Haven't done my taxes yet.  Still waiting on the $600 stimulous check.  Has everyone already got theirs?


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 28, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Haven't done my taxes yet.  Still waiting on the $600 stimulous check.  Has everyone already got theirs?


Just a heads up....I was waiting for mine to come by way of a paper check, I kept waiting and waiting.

And in the meantime I had rec'vd an envelope I thought was from my credit union, so I held on to it.

Well, when I finally opened it there was a 'debit card' to use to access my $600.  I was totally surprised, I wasn't expecting that.
So, chk your mail carefully.  There's a little window where the return address is.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 28, 2021)

We haven't received the stimulus check yet.  @dobielvr  Oh dear, I hope the hubster has not thrown away any letters.... specifically the stimulus.  

Oooops,  receiving it via direct deposit.  But, hubby does love his shredder.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 28, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Haven't done my taxes yet.  Still waiting on the $600 stimulous check.  Has everyone already got theirs?


I got mine a while ago -- thru direct deposit and that is usually faster for everything.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 1, 2021)

Did our on Turbo Tax...here within 2 weeks


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 1, 2021)

We always have to pay taxes and we have filed and payed this years taxes.  We got our the stimulus checks through direct deposit and looking forward to get the new ones.  We did file for a refund on our property tax as we overpaid, but that board only meets once a month  so no check yet.


----------



## debrakay (Mar 1, 2021)

Refund???? What is a tax refund???? In Oregon we are even being taxed on the stimulus amounts from last year.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 1, 2021)

debrakay said:


> Refund???? What is a tax refund???? In Oregon we are even being taxed on the stimulus amounts from last year.


I thought we were as well, but we were not.  The feds are not taxing on it, did your state tax on it?


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 2, 2021)

Filed mid February and got our refund in less than 2 weeks. I was shocked at how fast it was.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 2, 2021)

Haven't received our tax declaration here in Sweden yet. It comes online with all the details about income, tax paid, tax deductions etc already filled in. So unless there's anything extra we want to claim for we just sign it digitally by May 1st latest and any refunds are paid straight into our bank account


----------



## digifoss (Mar 16, 2021)

I did my taxes in February.  I owed quite a bit to both federal and state and paid both electronically via TaxSlayer.com where I efiled.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 16, 2021)

No state tax on the stimulus here


----------

